# My first swarmtrap



## bradkeskey (Jun 18, 2009)

I fashioned up a very similar budget swarm box out of a bankers box (cardboard) with a lid and single drawn frame and a few drops of LG oil. I poked a single hole on the side for entrance. I've tried it for 2 years and this year it worked. Came home from a weekend away to a nice sized swarm. Very easy to transfer the frames to a nuc like yours will be.


----------



## Rummelsdorf (Jun 11, 2012)

Congratulations on your catch! Do you have pictures?
Thanks for the encouraging answer!
I'll try old comb as soon as i get some!


----------



## bradkeskey (Jun 18, 2009)

I didn't snap any pictures but I did video myself swapping it over into the nuc. box just because. It took four minutes and it was cool because I just put another single frame in drawn out and reset it back up. I'm pretty sure it snagged one of my own hives that split. That's cool. I have tried setting up nucs in different spots nearby with drawn and foundation and I got a real small swarm a month ago. Tough to beat a free colony ready to go. Lemongrass oil seems to help too. Let me know if you have luck with it. Brad


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Budget idea: just use your usual brood chambers for swarm traps and you will not have to make or buy anything extra,nor do any extra work. They will also be big enough for all but the most gigantic of swarms.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Will I have a wax moth problem if I put comb in the trap?


----------

